# Questions about buying a used X from dealer



## tipton (May 21, 2018)

Ok, so I found a used X out of state that I am really interested in being sold at a non Tesla dealership. Is there any way I can find out for certain if the car has lifetime supercharging included or other features like FSD? I also sort of want to make certain that the VIN isn't marked as salvaged or anything like that in Tesla's system. Can you call them and will they give you any of this type of info about the VIN?

I love this car and the price is very very good - but it is a bit scary when buying a used Tesla from a dealer compared to other cars. 

any advice or help would be appreciated


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

tipton said:


> Ok, so I found a used X out of state that I am really interested in being sold at a non Tesla dealership. Is there any way I can find out for certain if the car has lifetime supercharging included or other features like FSD? I also sort of want to make certain that the VIN isn't marked as salvaged or anything like that in Tesla's system. Can you call them and will they give you any of this type of info about the VIN?
> 
> I love this car and the price is very very good - but it is a bit scary when buying from a used Tesla from a dealer compared to other cars.
> 
> any advice or help would be appreciated


for the lifetime supercharging, if you are able to drive it, you can look up a supercharger station on the map, and if it is pay-per-use (probably very few Xs) it will show the charge fee.

but I'd call the customer service #, or reach out to your service guys and ask them to look up the vin. they should be able to give you some information on it if you explain it is being sold by a dealer and you are considering buying it.

Ask the dealer how long they have had it? has it been plugged in?


----------



## tipton (May 21, 2018)

yeah, figured it was too good to be true the price they were selling it at. got the VIN via email and can see it was bought at auction and fixed after being in a bad accident. likely marked in the Tesla system as salvaged so they won't work on it at the service center.

58K for a 2016 P90D with 32K miles would be nice but I don't have Rich Rebuilds skill set to say the least.


----------

